# Try Try Again... New Bettas On The Way!



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

asjfabagajseg
I typed up the post but it didn't send and now I have to retype it! AAAAA

Anyway >>

April 17th is their ship date. According to how fast Revenant got to the States, they should be here around the 20th. I'll bug the transhipper about how active they are. Very active = priority (as much as I hate to), Somewhat active/not very = speed-shipping WHEEEEEEEEEE

Before I show you the one's I'm actually getting, here's the skinny on the female I chose...

I named her Painter.
She was Gorgeous... and you can probably see from the pics below why I named her Painter. Korwhord reported to me that she jumped out of her tank and died, though... D: I is sad about that...


















Korwhord said I could chose a new female and get a discount, though, so I chose the female below....

BUT
These are the two I'm getting. (My granparents are going to kill meee... xD)

Ninja:

















And 
Avalantic:

















Ninja's name comes from his ninja mask he has. x3
AND he's the betta I could find that REAlly SrsLy resembles one I'd been drooling over. That one was named Original Ninja, and man was he absolutely a lady-killer. lol... But he was snatched up before I had a chance to.

Avalantic's name comes from snow. She just looks like she's rolled in the snow and it stuck to her. (I have a shetland sheepdog that does that... he gets snow all over his face, lol...) Snow + rolling = avalanche... = Hey, why not Avalantic! Her eyes got me, too. I love that they're speckled.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

oooh, very pretty indeed!! o.o I am so jealous. lol!


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

Hehehe... Korwhord's got a lot of beautiful bettas. I was tempted to get one that looks Just like Ninja, but instead of the white scales, he was an electric blue... o o
But I don't have room for any more males... Maybe a female, but... xD


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

lol! Wish i had the space for more... Though, it only cost me about $40 to get the stuff for my current tank... not including plants and whatnot, that could easily be another three bettas right there... No. XD I dont have the room... I have to keep telling myself that or ill be overrun with bettas in no time! lmao!


----------



## denaliwind (Feb 27, 2011)

AWESOME! Congratulations, they're gorgeous.


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

@Gizmothefreaky, haha, I know what you mean. All those bettas in my signature, there?... That's what happened when I didn't tell myself that. 8D I did the opposite... I told myself, "Well, I could put one there... and there... and thereandthereandthe--OH MAN, WHERE DO I PUT MY THINGS?!"
I need to extend my room. 

@Denaliwind, Thanks Denali!~ 
I'm still sad about not getting Original Ninja. xD Maaaan, the one fish I'll regret not getting as soon as I saw him....


----------



## denaliwind (Feb 27, 2011)

BlakbirdxGyarados said:


> @Gizmothefreaky, haha, I know what you mean. All those bettas in my signature, there?... That's what happened when I didn't tell myself that. 8D I did the opposite... I told myself, "Well, I could put one there... and there... and thereandthereandthe--OH MAN, WHERE DO I PUT MY THINGS?!"
> I need to extend my room.
> 
> @Denaliwind, Thanks Denali!~
> I'm still sad about not getting Original Ninja. xD Maaaan, the one fish I'll regret not getting as soon as I saw him....


Lol I know how you feel. I remember that happening to me too, I spent too much time debating about getting him. But, another one came a long, who's even better, so it worked out in the end. These two are gorgeous, I love the little female, she's so adorable!


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

lmao!! I got like that with rats once and learned my lesson! 

But yes, when i get my own place, i have dreams for a big fifty gallon.... oh it will be amazing. And it will be filled with all kinds of bettas... :3 All split of course. ha ha!!


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

@Denali: Thanks~ x3 Something about me and Dragon bettas... xD My first was a Dragon HM, too. Leliia! =D (And I didn't even know what a dragon was in bettas, lol)
And I have a feeling that getting these two is better than getting Original Ninja. 
Bright, awesome, and beautiful colors and finnage results in a snooty betta, while
Beautiful, maybe a bit tattered and torn in design, but still awesome colors and finnage results in a betta that isn't all full of him/herself, but also cute~
At least that's what I'm telling myself, lol.
In any case, I'm just glad I got these two and am giving them a loving home <3

@Gizmo: After my first day volunteering at my LFS... I saw the mice... and was like, B'AWwwww... ... ... NO! NO MORE! xD I have no more room!!
And my fiance said that I could have as many fish as I wanted when we get a house together... ... >> He probably shouldn't have said that.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Yeah, i had mice too, but only three... I have been known to have up to forty rats at a time though... Granted most of them were babies at the time... I adopted three females who had huge litters days apart from each other... SURPRISE.... >.<


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

LOL, and what a surprise indeed! xD;


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Yeah... especially since i had no idea they were pregnant when i got them... it was almost 20 days after i picked them up, and gestation for a rat is 21-23 days. lmao!


----------



## tokala (Feb 20, 2011)

Oh wow.... SOOOOO stunning! Congrats!


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

8D Thank yooou!


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

So they arrived a day early because they shipped a day early, and now are on express-way to me!

I keep checking my email for something from the transhipper... the tracking number....
G'AH I AM SO IMPATIENT, lol


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

BlakbirdxGyarados said:


> So they arrived a day early because they shipped a day early, and now are on express-way to me!
> 
> I keep checking my email for something from the transhipper... the tracking number....
> G'AH I AM SO IMPATIENT, lol


I know how you feel. My fish arrived in the states Tuesday. He just got shipped out to me today and will be here Friday. I so can't wait to see him!


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

I got Ninja and Avalantic on the 21st~

Ninja is really active (in his tank now) and loves to zoom about all over his tank. He flares at my finger, swims super fast, jumps out of hiding places to flare at something suddenly, then goes back to hide and glare at what he flared at... then swims out to swim all over again.... He's definitely a ninja. And a hyper one at that. 
I wonder how he'll eat... probably tear the food to pieces before swallowing it greedily.
He's a weid fish, too. I can tell he's stressed when his black ninja mask (where he got his name) turns compleely white. I guess it'll be fairly easy to read him, then.

Avalantic is curiously swimming around the BiOrb, too. The guppies love to follow her, lul... And she's got a copper shine, unlike what her picture shows. I'm still figuring her out, but it's not that easy watching over a new fish when the tank is a sphere.
She also earned the nickname Sparrow, because her ventrals are amazingly shaped just like Sparrow wings. She's also a rather slender girl, though Mali is still smaller than her despite age differences.

I'm off to work at the pet store... will probably pick up a large plant for Ninja while there, if it's not too busy, since his other plant is more like a tiny shrub.

I'll post pictures when I get home, too.
They're SO much prettier than they were pictured! =D


----------



## AkiGari (Apr 17, 2011)

Stunningly Sharp! all of them. 
I like...

Congrats


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanks for all the compliments!
And sorry it took so long getting pictures, but here's some after they've settled pretty well~

*Avalantic "Sparrow"*









_In this picture, you see how her ventrals are shaped, which is where her nickname came from._









_She's actually the hardest fish to take pictures of, out of my whole swarm of fish (including the bettas). These two pictures are actually the best out of the 50+/- I took of her. Of course, the tank shape doesn't help._

*Ninja*









_An above-view of him flaring at his reflection. This pic came out much better than most others._









_I love the hint of red he has. Love love love it. <3_

And I had to get a video of him flaring... he's the only male I've ever had that wiggles at his reflection in that hilarious way. xD Kinda like dancing.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o2i7FdOEYeQ

I know his tank lacks a lot of decor... it's actually on the way here in the mail. I searched like mad for ninja-related things.


----------



## Shayna09 (Mar 26, 2011)

Oh those fish are so beautiful! Where did you order them from?


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

I ordered them from Korwhord Bettas on AquaBid.

I was a little hesitant, since my first betta from AB.com ended up getting to me with SBD and I didn't realize it until the cat scard him out of his QT vase and... well, long story.
Anyway, there was another betta I had my eye on, very gorgeous and perfect finnage.... That one was from Chonburi(sp?) Bettas. He was sold to someone else, much to my dismay, but I found another crazy similar one (Ninja) on Korwhord's listings, and as you can see I caved on getting another female, too.


----------



## Shayna09 (Mar 26, 2011)

I think they are so pretty. I have an empty tank on my mantle and I want to get a really really pretty one, not a pet store one (no offense everyone LOL). I saw some from Korwhord, I was surprised how awesome they looked!


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

I know!
When I was searching for a female to go with Ninja, I came across one that looked exactly like him... except instead of the white, it was an electric blue. AGH, I was so tempted!!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Ah, sorry to hear about Painter. Your new bettas are gorgeous though. I love Ninja!


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

Hehe... thanks. Never got to meet Painter, but I consider her mine still. xP

And yeah, Ninja's shown to be quite the ham. The wiggle-dance he does when he flares isn't the only awkwardly cute thing he does... I moved Avalantic into a temporary vase-home (since Leliia's death, her and Mali don't exactly get along well, even with the other guppies in there) next to Ninja. 
I keep a piece of paper between the two, but the paper has two holes in it. (Okay... it's a paper mask my little brother and I made a while back.  ) Ninja actually tries to 'casually' swim by the eye-holes to see if he can get a glimpse of Avalantic. When he does see her, he goes crazy in flaring and swims up and down frantically, building up his bubble-nest a little at a time. xD

And all Avalantic does is stare at him being crazy.

He's such a lady-lover, lol.


----------



## denaliwind (Feb 27, 2011)

Gorgeous! I love the little girls tank. ^^


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanks, Denali! 

It's a 4 gallon Baby BiOrb. A little gift I got from my granpa when I first started getting a bunch of fish... (at that time it was just Dragon (my ghost catfish) and Phoenix, a red guppy that I swear looked just like a mini-betta.)

I don't recommend getting a BiOrb for only one reason.... they are crazy expensive. >>
I'm so glad it was a gift. xD;


----------

